
Google, Facebook and Apple draw hordes of tech tourists - rmason
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_30046793/google-facebook-and-apple-draw-hordes-tech-tourists
======
jrnichols
Apple has always invited some form of tourism or another to One Infinite Loop
- hence the Apple retail store right there in the building. I remember going
down to see the icon garden before Steve Jobs came back and had it removed.
Rumor was that was one of the first things that he did.

It's kind of fun to see the campuses. It feeds some of the geek bucket that
many of us have.

------
rmason
I've made multiple trips to Silicon Valley and usually I try to work in a wee
bit of tech tourism. I think the tech giants are overlooking a huge source of
revenue by not giving formal tours. Might even be a source for new employee
leads as well.

